# Shrimp seem more active at night?



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Is your tank shrimp only or shrimp and fish?


----------



## ZEUSFL (Oct 5, 2018)

Shrimps prefer darkness because they feel safe especially when you have fish around. At night or dark the fish are less active and the shrimps are less intimidating to go out. However, when you have a shrimp only tank they are active all day because they feel safe.


----------



## beanbag (May 7, 2018)

no fish


----------

